
CERN and APS Announce Partnership for Open Access - miloc_c
https://journals.aps.org/prl/edannounce/cern-and-aps-announce-partnership-for-open-access
======
jordigh
I don't know about APS, but during a recent visit to CERN, I was pleased to
see just how _open_ everything is at CERN. There are no secrets, all the data
is shared, free software is encouraged at all levels, as is free hardware
(e.g. their KiCad involvement). This is due to CERN's mandate to disseminate
knowledge to all constituent states, which I understand roughly means the
entire world. You want to go and download CERN's data and see if you can find
particles on your own, go right ahead:

[http://opendata.cern.ch/](http://opendata.cern.ch/)

I'm glad to see a little more sharing and openness.

~~~
aylons
If you are interested in Open Hardware, it is worth to take a look at the
CERN's Open Hardware repository:

[http://www.ohwr.org/](http://www.ohwr.org/)

------
jnotarstefano
I don't think that the link is pointing to the right press release. It should
probably point to
[https://www.aps.org/publications/apsnews/updates/scoap3.cfm](https://www.aps.org/publications/apsnews/updates/scoap3.cfm),
which announces that APS will in fact join the SCOAP3 initiative.

(Another telltale sign is the fact that the link refers to Rolf Heuer as the
Director General, but in fact he is the former Director General, while the
current one is Fabiola Gianotti.)

~~~
tempay
There are also the scoap3[1] and CERN[2] press releases.

[1]
[https://scoap3.org/aps_joins_scoap3/](https://scoap3.org/aps_joins_scoap3/)

[2] [https://press.cern/press-releases/2017/04/cern-and-
american-...](https://press.cern/press-releases/2017/04/cern-and-american-
physical-society-sign-open-access-agreement-scoap3)

------
jessriedel
This isn't just open access (free redistribution) but, much more importantly
in my opinion, free reuse and adaptation (with attribution), i.e., CC-BY.

[https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/](https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/)

